# CRI vs. Color Temperature



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice posting.
There's another term, but the name alludes me. Where two or more people both seeing a particular color, say orange, but one person sees the orange a bit differently than others do. Do you know the word ?

I'm familiar with the Munsell Color Test and quite happy too know I have no color perception deficiencies


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a very interesting vision test. I got a 32 on it, which isn't bad, and which shows why I let my wife pick out home decorating colors.


----------



## i4x4nMore (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve001 said:


> Nice posting.
> There's another term, but the name alludes me. Where two or more people both seeing a particular color, say orange, but one person sees the orange a bit differently than others do. Do you know the word ?


Color-blind? :-]



Hoppy said:


> That's a very interesting vision test. I got a 32 on it, which isn't bad, and which shows why I let my wife pick out home decorating colors.


It's not an easy test, and after a while your eyes can start to hurt when trying order the colors. My co-worker friends and I compete to see who can get a zero score. The last three times I've taken it, I've scored 0, 0, and 3. The first two rows are easiest for me, but the last two rows are difficult and make my head hurt.


Cheers,


----------



## ecotanker (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for this very interesting post.

For those looking for high 90+ CRI T5 bulbs, please check out

high CRI T5/


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

i4x4nMore said:


> Color-blind? :-]


No, it's not color blindness. :smile:


----------

